# Models Hint at New England Snowstorm 11-7/11-8



## MikeLWB (Sep 12, 2012)

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/index.php?option=com_community&view=groups&task=viewdiscussion&topicid=11190&groupid=4331&Itemid=179

The latest European model brings a big snow event to the New England states. It has a good amount of support for at least some kind of snow event in Northern New England. We are not buying into the latest European model just yet as the pattern argues against it.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

yeah well,
myself, I don't see the precipitation rate posted
with the potential storm


----------

